# Back Country Butchering Must Haves



## AndrewOSpencer (Jun 18, 2013)

I killed a pig awhile back that was inaccessible by vehicle, and practiced some back country butchering. I hope to do it on an elk next year. I'd like to hear what you feel is a must have in terms of field dressing. 

Here's my list. 
1. Havalon Piranta
2. SOG hand Axe
3. Good Pack
4. Latex gloves
5. Paracord
6. Hand Sanitizer
7. Pillow Cases
8. Head lamp
9. Zip lock bag for liver and heart
10. Medical kit with different skin closure methods (I've only cut myself when I am skinning something)

I explain my list here http://wp.me/p3bCKM-aT, but I want to here what you guys do


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Most of my field dressing is on big, wild, exotic game like rabbits and squirrels and fish. All my stuff is in the back of the Ranger. Can't beat a tail gate for this kind of work.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I usually debone deer on my tailgate with just a small knife WITH a guard to keep my fingers from sliding down over the blade. It takes me about 4 hours but I spend a lot (too much?) of time removing fat and tendons.

It would probably go faster if I would hang the deer.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

If you are going to quarter large game in the field best get a plastic slead. It's a bunch easier to drag out on a sled than pack it on your back


Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

this of course assumes your in a state that allows the quartering of game in the field , here we have to register deer hole 

but I will help you with one problem http://www.amazon.com/Wells-Lamont-...387223596&sr=8-3&keywords=wells+lamont+gloves
they really help you get a grip on the slippery meat, hold the knife, and keep you from cutting yourself , put your thin little latex gloves on under these if you don't want bloody hands , toss these in a bag and wash them when you get home , they hold blood , but wash clean just fine in the washing machine line dry to be used over and over

I haven't ever tried the sog hatchet , I think any good sharp hatchet will do you

I use my green river hunter knife, my Swedish hand ax , gloves , a home made gambrell , head lamp and some rope to break down deer at camp , add in some clean bags to put meat in and a way to carry it out if it has to be done in the field 

other factors will depend on your conditions , if your breaking them down on clean snow you don't need as much for places to set or pack meat up right away

I have an 5 foot by 2 foot utility sled , like this one http://www.amazon.com/Shappell-Shappell%C2%AE-Jet-Sled%C2%AE/dp/B003FBI83C/ref=sr_1_21?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1387224594&sr=1-21&keywords=ice+sled I don't remember what the brand of mine is but it is great , hauls wood , and deer very well , even on just leaves and grass it drags easier than the deer itself , but where it is really great is when we get back to the truck , it has rigid sides and is easy to get a hold of the edge because it rolls over to form a lip 2 guys can lift it and slide it in the truck easily , it is like a stretcher for deer , and all the mess stays in the sled , no more washing the blood off the tail gait just to have to sit on a wet tail gait 

this year it was so cold , i couldn't even rinse out the sled blood froze to it almost instantly , and to everything else went after a blood trail to find the blood already frozen to rocks after just a few minutes


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

Two good knives a small Arkansas stone and a 10 inch bar chainsaw moose elk deer or bear that's all I have ever wanted or needed deer or hogs go on a quad or danger and haul them out whole


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Hard to argue against a good mule and a pack saddle................


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

i saw a youtube video,where a guy took quarters,back straps,even tenderloins.without gutting and only using 1 3inch knife,,,,only took 10 mintues... some wasteful for my taste but he made it look easy....


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 5, 2010)

In our packs we carry a folding knife, The boy likes a Buck 110 and I have an old Gerber about the same size. These are besides our regular pocket knife. A small steel or stone, I prefer a steel, the boy prefers his stone. Game bags and some line or rope of sorts. A sealing plastic bag for the heart, liver stays with the rest of the guts. All knives start shaving sharp so they are easy to deal with for touch ups. Games bags. That's all you need to dress and prep any animals for the haul out, from rabbits to bear to elk. Keep your knives sharp is the biggest thing in my experience, it will save you wear and tear on you and other things.

The first trip out the head or other big chunk easily handled goes with you. The rest is hung or placed out to cool. Then you come back in with the pack boards. No sleds or vehicles are going to work where we do our hunting. 

By the time we are done the Magpies have a hard time getting a decent meal off the bones. Nothing but meat comes out of the brush, can't eat bone so we don't pack it. Take your time, speed comes with experience. If you try to rush it will cost you somewhere, usually in blood and pain.

All the extras are more to carry around and if needed you can bring them in when you come back with the pack boards. A good stout knife and a stick will get the ribs opened up if need be, and it's easy to ring and break the spine to bust the quarters, just look for the joints. 



Owl


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I'd start with a gambrel/pulley system to hoist big game up. Then don the rubber gloves if you don't like getten your hands bloody. I don't use them, I just wash my hands afterwards. Then after hanging I would use a deboneing knife to take the hide off. If it's a deer, keep the hide and lay it down flat so you can pile your meat on top of it. Use the deboneing knife to remove all meat from the bones. Every chunk of meat you remove throw it on top of the flesh side of the deer hide. After removing all meat, fold it up in the deer hide and tie it off. 

Next you need a bucksaw. Use the bucksaw to cut you some tree saplings and make yourself a travois, using the bailing twine you brought also, or duck tape. Then place the tied off deer hide on top of the travois and drag it to your campsite or vehicle. At camp you can lift the hide way up high with your gambrel pulley system. 

If it happens to be very warm, you might want to take a lot of black pepper with you to pepper down the meat heavily to keep the flies off.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

My list is similar, except instead of the hatchet/hand axe, I carry a Wyoming Saw III:

http://www.wyomingknife.com/saws.htm

For carrying out, I was/am using an old Cabelas "Alaskan" pack frame, which meant the first trip back was empty handed, then I'd swap the day pack for the pack frame for transport. For X-Mass I just got a new Eberlestock X2 daypack, which has an external frame and load carrying capacity. So now I'm hoping to make the first trip carrying 1 load, then swap to the frame pack. 

As much as I like the sled/travois idea, there are some places where the terrain is so crappy that dragging anything is more of a PITA than quartering out. 

X2:











http://www.eberlestock.com/X2 Pack.htm

Also add compass, GPS, Fire-starter kit etc. just in case.

Chuck


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I have only had to butcher one elk on the side of the mountain, but having 50 feet of light rope to tie legs off to trees was a big help.


----------



## mikey_sf (Jan 2, 2014)

Chuck R I agree completely with you. Here in NM we're usually on a pretty steep slope with lots of obstacles on the ground. Looking at that pack I'm thinking I might need one. Have also been looking at the Mystery Ranch packs as well. www.mysteryranch.com

I'm a fan of the gutless method of boning out elk. Learned it from youtube. We're usually miles out in national forest, with no vehicle access. Just the way I like it. Makes quick work of breaking it down to get the hike moving home. Last year we did gutless, then removed the liver which worked just fine. 

Two things I added to my kit that I'll never think about going out without are the Wyoming saw and the Havalon Piranta.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

mikey_sf said:


> Chuck R I agree completely with you. Here in NM we're usually on a pretty steep slope with lots of obstacles on the ground. Looking at that pack I'm thinking I might need one. Have also been looking at the Mystery Ranch packs as well. www.mysteryranch.com
> 
> I'm a fan of the gutless method of boning out elk. Learned it from youtube. We're usually miles out in national forest, with no vehicle access. Just the way I like it. Makes quick work of breaking it down to get the hike moving home. Last year we did gutless, then removed the liver which worked just fine.
> 
> Two things I added to my kit that I'll never think about going out without are the Wyoming saw and the Havalon Piranta.


Mikey SF,

Mystery Ranch, from what I've read, is extremely well thought of, don't think I've ever read a bad review. Don't believe you can go wrong there.

We just had the Wyoming Saw Vs Hatchet debate last night while we dressed out 7 does. Based on the ones (2 of us out of 4 hunting) doing the dressing...the Wyoming saw won out. Much simpler, safer to use, didn't cut anything other than what it was supposed to. Might have been a different outcome only dressing one or two, it would have made the hatchet that much quicker. 

Gotta tell you, shooting 7 at a whack "briefs well" (3 were mine), but we were dragging, field dressing, and hanging them all night. I didn't get home till close to midnight. 

I checked into the Havalon Piranta, but don't know if I'll bite. I've been using a combination of an old west German Boker I bought when there was a "West Germany" and my newer Bark River and I've sort of grown attached to them. Both hold an edge well, will get through a couple animals, and after last night the odds of me dropping that many again in that short a period are slim and none.....I was worn out this morning. 

Chuck


----------

